# Something is slowing down typing in the new post/reply form



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello admins,

I noticed last night that typing in the textarea for new posts and replies is painfully slow on Android Chrome - sometimes, it can take several seconds from tapping a key on the on-screen keyboard for the character to appear in the textarea.

I'd assumed it was just my phone being a git, but today I've noticed the same thing is happening on Chrome on a laptop computer.

For the problem to appear on both platforms makes me suspect that a script on the page is slowing inputs down drastically.

Interestingly, this seems to still happen with my adblocker extensions enabled - I know this isn't a catch-all, but I wonder if this could be a script embedded in the site...?

/Al


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs on my laptop using Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Hoggy, not as noticeable on desktop but it's definitely there for me... I think... :mrgreen:

How is it on a mobile browser for you, if you can check please?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Typed this on Android tablet using Chrome & still no problems.
Hoggy


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Iiiiinteresting... I will investigate further tomorrow ))


----------

